# Can rats use the Carolina Storm Wheel?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Off topic, but... Can rats use the CSW? I'm looking into getting some rats and on the rescues website, they say, "Rats need a solid running surface of 12" " Well that sure sounds familiar! So anyone that has rats/rat experience or just an opinion can feel free to give thoughts!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I had checked out some rat forums a few months back because I was interested in them too and noticed that some people have them for their rats. RatShack had a few forum posts with people using them


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you  I'll check that out.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've sold several to people with rats and even one for a prairie dog :lol: My good friend Susans rats like to swing back and forth on it. :lol: 
Link to pics of Chucks the Prairie dog on his CSW  
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater


----------

